# How do I inform my teachers



## 20141 (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm really nervous about telling my teachers that I have IBS (C&D). I mean I've disappeared for the past 2 weeks. I can't see myself informing them that I suffer from a digestive disorder. What should I do *It's mid-semester now*? My mom informing them would be just as embarrasing, if not worse. How did you guys do it? And what were the outcomes (for ex; what they said). Did you continue going to school?


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hey







welcome to the boards. hope you are having a good day.my ibs symptoms didnt start until after i left school. but i found it hard to tell people. i kept it a secret for so long. but when i told people it felt so much better.i just told them that i had a stomach problem which causes me to feel unwell, especially after eating. it is hard but once youve told them you will feel so much better. and dont give up school, once you have told your teachers it wil be so much better. once i told my work about my ibs it made me feel so more comfortable at work.take care and keep us posted xXx


----------



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

I usually start off with an e-mail at the beginning of the semester warning all of my new teachers. I tell them that I have a medical condition that makes it hard for me to attend class some days. I tell them if they need a doctors note I can get it for them and also offer to come in for their office hours to discuss it further. Most of them do want to talk to me about it. I just tell them I have a digestive disorder that causes me to have to use the bathroom, A LOT. The conversation goes on from there, usually about how to make up class time and assignments that I miss. I have been in college for three and a half years and I have only had one teacher who was a jerk about it and the rest were very very understanding. Good Luck!!!


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I never really told a teacher unless I was really feeling sick and missing classes. Usually it was the teacher who approached me and said where are you why haven't you been in class etc. I just responded by saying I have stomach problems and left the rest up to their imaginations. I even offered to give the doctors name and # if they have any questions. Once I think you mention the doctor it makes you sound credible, because hell if you're lying you'll get caught if they check out this info. I think it really helps to rearrange your schedule around your stomach. For me morning classes were pure evil for me. I usually start to feel better around 10 or 11 so my classes are anytime after that. Thank god now I work in the day so all my classes are at night and I'm usually ok then.


----------

